# Square Drivers ????



## Hissing Sid (Nov 13, 2006)

New here so forgive me if this has already been the topic of many a debate.

I read an article in Golf Punk about the new square drivers due to hit the shelves in 2007. In particular the new Nike Sumo2 and the Callaway FTi square drivers. To me these look odd but the lab monkeys reckon these babies will hit longer and straighter than the conventional looking drivers we all use. I currently use a Cobra F Speed but i like the look of these as they are different and if they do the job well then i may consider one.

Anyone used or seen one or have an opinion??? :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm just too old fashioned to use something like that. It would just be mu luck that I'd try one on the range and hit it really well, then give it back and wonder if I could have actually gotten used to it. I've even been tempted to take out the old persimmon woods and see whether I can still hit them. No square driver for me!


----------



## Hissing Sid (Nov 13, 2006)

The old persimmon woods, now we're talking!
Not really my era but i hit a 3 wood a few weeks ago and for a heavy old thing they go well, and straight.
The lab guys reckon as long as your swing is ok you can't miss hit these square drivers, worth a try i reckon. Plus might stir up a few other golfers on the course.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My new Golf Digest came in the mail today and it has an article about square woods. Jeez - Those are ugly. I'm no longer worried about wanting to try one.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

DennisM said:


> My new Golf Digest came in the mail today and it has an article about square woods. Jeez - Those are ugly. I'm no longer worried about wanting to try one.



Ugly they may be... but it's like owning an old beat up muscle car.


Ugly? Who cares, it's fast. :thumbsup: 

Same concept here


----------



## p4o2 (Nov 1, 2006)

DennisM said:


> My new Golf Digest came in the mail today and it has an article about square woods. Jeez - Those are ugly. I'm no longer worried about wanting to try one.


I am going to have a SV3 in my hands 11/15. Not SUMO^2 or FT-i but it is square. I'll let you know if it works.

Did not work for me. Big slice, no distance, did get the sound reported. I had to try it!


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

next lets try square golf balls  

why are all my posts jokes?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

A couple of pictures of the Sumo, sent to me a while back.

I would love to try one, not sure if I would part with my cash based on looks alone.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Im sure many people would love to try it but i dont know if it will really hit off and i cant really see many tour pros using it but you never know


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i dont get how they will be different (playing wise)

anyone?


----------

